# Stock Keyless Entry



## JoshT138 (Mar 25, 2003)

I have the AF package and I guess the keyless entry came with that. I noticed that the range of the keyless went a lot farther then most I have seen. so last night i went to a football field and just wanted to see how far it would go... it went way past 100 yards... and i think estimately i had the range go to 215 yards... Thats 645 feet... incredible!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

don't expect it to last toooo long


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I think that is standard. I don't have the RF package, and have the keyless entry.


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

yah mine has some range on it.... i just hold my keys up and push panic when i am lost in a parking lot, it almost never fails... except that damn honk, I hated that thing... I'm glad somebody finally posted a way to silence it.... For anybody that doesn't know how which I'm sure 99% of u already did it, u can make it so the car doesn't honk by holding down the lock and unlock button together for a few seconds and then it wont honk anymore when u lock


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

My range is about 50 feet...


----------



## Silvspec86 (Apr 4, 2003)

yeah, its cool how i can lock my car and/or scare the hell out of anyone who is checking it out from my fifth floor apartment window by hitting the panic button.....hilarious when you see ppl run away becuase they thought that they had tripped the alarm


----------



## 88 Pulsar SE (Mar 25, 2003)

I like the beep when you lock. You can just walk away and when it beeps you know it's locked. Or when I forget and go in my house I usually have to press the button a couple of times, but when it beeps I know it's cool


----------

